# power assist steering



## DangerousDan (May 30, 2012)

I have a YM226D with a FEL. 
Has anyone built thier own power steering simular to what Hoye sells?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

You might find this interesting.


----------



## DangerousDan (May 30, 2012)

Thanks, I'll need to price out the parts & maybe give it a try. Currently going back together with the pto, differential, & brakes. Had a couple oil leaks.late next week I should be recieving new turf tires & wheels from Hoye. Thhats why Im wanting to go with power steering.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

That PDF is very detailed.


----------



## Toni (Jan 9, 2016)

I strongly recommend to don`t do this on tractor YM226D. Most of the "gear assy steering" spare parts are out of production. Don`t overload this old parts.


----------

